
PoC||GTFO Print Collection - emidln
https://www.nostarch.com/gtfo#reviews
======
saurik
I thought this book looked really awesome (and own two copies)... until
someone who saw it in my apartment pointed out that the more common reading of
the title is "people of color: get the fuck out"... and so I just hid it
somewhere, which largely undermines the purpose of owning a physical copy.

~~~
tazard
I've never heard that. I have often heard it as Piece Of Crap, though.

------
watmough
And ordered!

Thanks for the heads-up.

